# Predator 3500 cumulative hours display question



## AlNonymous (Jun 24, 2018)

The Predator 3500 LCD display’s “hours” function is very poorly described in the manual. As the user repeatedly presses the display button, the display cycles through several modes, the last two both being labeled, “hours”. 
The first “hours” value is the total cumulative hours that the generator has run during its lifetime. It only shows hours, not hours and minutes.
The second “hours” value is the hours and minutes elapsed during the current running session (i.e., time elapsed since the most recent startup.)
When the generator is OFF, pressing the display button makes the display show the first “cumulative hours” value only.
Neither the manual nor its “technical questions” phone tech rep (1-888-866-5797) could tell me whether disconnecting the battery (i.e. to bench charge it or replace it) will erase the “cumulative hours” value. 
If anyone knows the answer to that question, please post it here: users need to know how reliable that “cumulative hours” value actually is, since the warranty prescribes various service actions to be performed at various intervals and cumulative hours stages.


----------



## dangerousbob (Jul 15, 2018)

FYI, Yes, the Predator 3500 does retain its cumulative hours value when the battery is removed. I had the battery out for several hours today for bench charging and the cumulative hours value was not lost.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks! It's nice to have a conclusive answer.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Jan 17, 2020)

My 3500 is only showing total hours when the button is pressed whether running or not.
I took the display panel apart to see is there was a loose wire or something similar. None found.
So, I took the display apart and discovered water had got inside the rear display cover and there was 
some corrosion around the wiring connectors.
Upon de-soldering the connectors, (after disconnecting the 3v lithium battery) there appeared to have been electrical 'arcing' between some of the pins. This carbon tracking was scraped away and the connectors re-soldered then battery re-soldered.
Didn't change anything unfortunately!
I'm now thinking that the prior 'arcing' has damaged an output from the main Inverter Electronic Block to the meter. So maybe the meter is actually OK but it just doesn't 'see' any signal when the generator is running, so it does not show any current running data. One other thing is the 'hourglass' symbol, top left, also doesn't show.
It's a shame to loose 'running data' so I've got a request into HF for supply/cost of a new meter/display unit (spare part #90 - not shown on parts list at end of manual!). Concern here is it may not be the display at fault but the Inverter Block!
Anyone have and thoughts, info on this ???


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

hey cc
try carefully pinning out the meter when the gen is running to see if the voltage feed from the generator while running to start the clock is working.
if it is then the hour meter is bad.
question what was the voltage on the battery in the meter??
was it greater than the 3 volts??
it should be at least 3.3 out of the unit or higher..
and if it is lower than 3.0 replace it!
the water or moisture in the electrical could to have ran down the battery in a short time!!
use dielectric grease to slow down the corrosion and repel the water.
any oreilly auto parts has the large tube for 10.00..
VersaChem Dielectric Connector Grease 
Part # 15339 Line: VER
https://www.oreillyauto.com/detail/b/versachem-5169/chemicals---fluids-16461/maintenance-chemicals-16867/grease---lube-16582/dielectric-grease-18218/b1c6974811dc/versachem-dielectric-connector-grease/15339/4776639?q=15339&pos=0


----------



## UnclePen (Mar 2, 2020)

If the cumulative hours number remains after the battery is removed does that mean there is a small watch battery somewhere?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeah, if the numbers remain then their is a small battery embedded in the hour meter.


----------



## So1911 (Mar 20, 2020)

Bumping to see if anyone else has had this problem. My brand new generator seems to reset the total hours meter every time it's turned off. We are on lockdown so I can't take the thing back and swap it out


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

*when did you buy it?*



So1911 said:


> Bumping to see if anyone else has had this problem. My brand new generator seems to reset the total hours meter every time it's turned off. We are on lockdown so I can't take the thing back and swap it out


when did you buy it?
limited return window on HF items!
at least call them!!
also see post
https://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/68642-post4.html
this does have a small backup battery.
not a user service item.
and if it is under warranty do not open the gen!!

call them and get the warranty service shop location and number..
at the least they might send the new hour meter..
and at the best maybe an exchange if it is brand new..

this is why I like honda gens!!
if you buy from a real honda gen dealer they test run them during the setup before delivery.
they look for stuff like this!!
as well as they fill with fuel and engine oil as part of the sale.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

So1911 said:


> Bumping to see if anyone else has had this problem. My brand new generator seems to reset the total hours meter every time it's turned off. We are on lockdown so I can't take the thing back and swap it out


 As mentioned in Post 1, there are two different hour meter displays; this run time and total run time. Make sure you're looking at the correct one...

Digital Display Screen

The Display Screen can be used to monitor the operating status of the Generator. Use the Display Control Button to scroll through the following indicators:•V – Voltage
•A – Amperage
•VA – Volt Amps / Watts
•Hour – current run time and accumulative run time​


----------



## So1911 (Mar 20, 2020)

iowagold said:


> when did you buy it?
> limited return window on HF items!
> at least call them!!
> also see post
> ...


Thanks. I bought it a few days ago, so it's still under return window, but I don't know if this corona stuff will let up before then. Yes honda gens are built better, at 3x the cost. I'm not complaining about an issue out of the box j ust trying to figure it out


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

oops an exchange maybe too late.
lock down in some towns as of 6 pm 03/21/2020

buy the good stuff and you get better quality.
just saying!!

some of these mfg's are just bashing them off the line as fast as they can..
get the money as fast as they can...

always check to make sure your gen mfg has a good parts chain in place!!
as well as a good service station for when things go real bad!!
and always, always buy spare parts when you get the gen set!!
starter ropes, spark plugs, air filters etc..

spares are always a good idea!

for now a stop watch and a pen and paper..
keep track of the hours the old school way..
or buy an after market hour meter.
and keep a log record of oil changes and hours in paper form.

nice to have an hour meter.. but it is not needed to make power.
I always have extra hour meters on hand!!
part of the spare parts plan.


----------



## So1911 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ended up swapping it out, the new one has the same **** problem. I caved and bought the $150 warranty.


----------



## So1911 (Mar 20, 2020)

Also, for anyone googling this, there is no way to replace the internal battery without cutting open the LCD unit


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ha!
well time to put the harbor freight gen set on the do not buy list.
this is why I like the honda eu series gens.
right out of the box 2 of them bad... wow..
yup chonda is not the way to go.. (cheap china honda clone = chonda)
lol go real or go home for me..


----------



## So1911 (Mar 20, 2020)

Update - I let it run for 4 hours, and the display is now correctly showing the run hours. I wonder if it takes a 2 hour run to "trigger" the lifetime hour meter to start running? Maybe they run them for an hour at the factory so they don't want the meter to start until a certain point? Based on what I'm seeing, the first generator was probably fine. BTW after 3.5 hours I pulled a 3100 watt load, zero problems. Oscilloscope shows almost perfect clean power. The thing is so insanely quiet in eco mode. No surging, just purring. I figure at $850 with a 2 year replacement warranty, wow. I will update my experience as time goes on but so far super stoked.


----------



## So1911 (Mar 20, 2020)

Another update. The hour meter is wonky. Sometimes it saves it sometimes it doesn't. I'm the only one who uses it so not a huge deal. I'll wait for the end of the warranty and swap it out, no big deal. Other than that it runs a little rich but I don't care to mess with the jets or charcoal canister. It REALLY saved our butt during a 14 hour outage we had a month ago. Kept our entire house running (minus AC/dryer) as well as the neighbors fridge and laptops


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

if you have to run the HF gen just put on a after market hour meter
click here for the generator help pages
the basic hour meters are at the bottom


----------

